# 3 cyl 40hp jet to 60hp



## Raymillsus (Mar 2, 2021)

I am not sure if I am in the right place or not. I have a 2013 Hog Island Skiff with a 1999 40/30 2stroke 3 cylinder. I have been reading and from what I can see in the parts catalogs is that the 40 has a reed stop on it the 60 does not, And the 40 and 60 have different carbs on them. (Not sure if it is just jets or something else), everything else appears to be the same. Has anyone actually done this before? Am I crazy? Am I on the right track but have to add something. I am looking to figure this out. I love this new boat but with a 40/30 it is a bit doggy. I do not want to go 100mph but to get on plane quicker in these skinny rivers and when deeper to get up the river quicker is not a bad thing. 

Thanks for your time to entertain my post.

-Ray


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

What brand motor?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

this has been discussed over and over. have you used the search function? also, giving the brand of outboard would be helpful.


----------



## Raymillsus (Mar 2, 2021)

devrep said:


> this has been discussed over and over. have you used the search function? also, giving the brand of outboard would be helpful.


I did do a search and was surprised not to find something it is a 1999 Mercury.


----------



## Raymillsus (Mar 2, 2021)

JC Designs said:


> What brand motor?


1999 3 cyl Merc I know it has to be out there I guess I am not smart enough to figure out the right search to find it.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Raymillsus said:


> 1999 3 cyl Merc I know it has to be out there I guess I am not smart enough to figure out the right search to find it.


Definitely carbs and reed stops, possibly exhaust tuner, timing, and porting. 
all can be checked via parts diagram and service manual. For the porting ?, just look up the block part numbers for the two hps and if they match then they are the same.


----------



## Raymillsus (Mar 2, 2021)

JC Designs said:


> Definitely carbs and reed stops, possibly exhaust tuner, timing, and porting.
> all can be checked via parts diagram and service manual. For the porting ?, just look up the block part numbers for the two hps and if they match then they are the same.


The blocks are the same the only thing I have found different are the Reed stops in the 40 and reed retainer in the 60. Reed stops look like the pedals. The retainer is a round disk and the carbs. But the 40 runs so well I do not want to mess it up by trying something. I was hoping someone who is smarter than I am would know Yes you need to do X.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Re read what I typed. Reed stops, carbs, possible tuner and timing. All easily found in parts diagrams and manual. You agree that the stops and carbs are different. You know the blocks are the same so that rules out porting. All ya have left to look at is exhaust tuner part numbers and timing. If all parts check out, nothing to it but to do it!


----------



## Raymillsus (Mar 2, 2021)

JC Designs said:


> Re read what I typed. Reed stops, carbs, possible tuner and timing. All easily found in parts diagrams and manual. You agree that the stops and carbs are different. You know the blocks are the same so that rules out porting. All ya have left to look at is exhaust tuner part numbers and timing. If all parts check out, nothing to it but to do it!


thank you for your help. I thought I had it right now I just need to do some more research.


----------

